
Petition to ban Trump from UK passes 300K, could be debated in Parliament - MrJagil
http://edition.cnn.com/2015/12/09/politics/uk-donald-trump-ban-petition/
======
ironsides
"Lets not worry about the banks, the failed surveillance state, government
supported terrorism, corruption or sound money supply. Nor should we focus on
affordable living, tax evasion by corporations or decreasing unemployment
through sound policy. Lets focus our attention on the entertainers!"

Fun times we live in. Speaking of, wonder what the Kardashians are up to..

